# Proteccion contra magnetismo.



## electroaficionado (Dic 14, 2007)

Hola a todos, queria hacer un par de pregutnas a ver si alguien sabe del tema o a ver uqe opinan.
Suponiendo un parlante, el cual tiene, por supuesto un imán. Y suponiendo también una computadora, la cual tiene medios de almacenamiento magnético, como discos duros disquettes, etc.

Hay algun modo de calcular en funcion de las caracteristicas del parlante una distancia "segura" para que uno no interfiera con el otro?
Hay algun modo de hacer el blindaje magnético?
Hay otros modos de protección?

Gracias desde ya a todos los que se tomen la molestia de leer y contestar.
Saludos.


----------



## JV (Dic 14, 2007)

*Hay algun modo de calcular en funcion de las caracteristicas del parlante una distancia "segura" para que uno no interfiera con el otro? *
Poder se puede, pero se necesitan las caracteristicas del iman del parlante y formulas que no recuerdo, sin contar con saber que nivel de campo afecta a tu "otro"elemento.


*Hay algun modo de hacer el blindaje magnético? *
Cuando necesites un blindaje busca por pantalla:
http://www.serviciencia.es/pantalla.htm


*Hay otros modos de protección?*
Si, cambiar a parlantes de neodimio, que son los usados por los parlantes de pc.

Saludos..


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 15, 2007)

JV dijo:
			
		

> *Hay algun modo de calcular en funcion de las caracteristicas del parlante una distancia "segura" para que uno no interfiera con el otro? *
> Poder se puede, pero se necesitan las caracteristicas del iman del parlante y formulas que no recuerdo, sin contar con saber que nivel de campo afecta a tu "otro"elemento.



Gracias JV, por "calcular" me referia a si habia alguna regla practica general, que no sea cuanto mas lejos mejor...   
Supongo que un calculo fino seria bastante complicado.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2007)

En general, los elemento que trabajan con magnetismo, parlantes, transformadores, reactancias, Etc tratan de que el campo magnetico forme un circuito cerrado, es decir que intentan que no alla "escapes" de campo magnetico (Afecta el rendimiento).

Suponiendo que sea un iman en barra, el flujo tambien tratara de "Cerrarce" y las lineas de campo que no lo logren seran las menos intensas.

Por otro lado, existe un tremendo campo magnetico que nadie recuerda y siempre esta presente (Campo magnetico terrestre)

Existe una norma casi universal sobre radiacion electromagnetica, (Tambien "Joden" los imanes artificiales) que NO recuerdo que dice pero la regentea la NCC (National Comunication Comision)

Respecto a la formula, no creo que exista una especifica, si la hubiera deveria considerar
Horientaciones entre el emisor magnetico y el punto sobre el cual medir.
Intensidad del campo.
Forma del elemento generador.
Medio de transmision del campo.
(O sea un 10 al cubo de bombos)


----------



## JV (Dic 15, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Respecto a la formula, no creo que exista una especifica, si la hubiera deveria considerar
> Horientaciones entre el emisor magnetico y el punto sobre el cual medir.
> Intensidad del campo.
> Forma del elemento generador.
> ...



Formula especifica no conosco, pero recuerdo haber visto formulas generales, como para aproximar.

Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 15, 2007)

La pregunta la origine al ver el amplificador del bajo que esta a unos metros del CPU y me preguntaba que tan cerca era demasiado cerca...

Una vez deje un parlante arriba de la mesa de la computadora y al otro dia el monitor tenia círculos violetas en toda la pantalla... Tuve que ir borrando los círculos con el propio iman del parlante y por suerte sobrevivio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2007)

Supongo, volviendo al tema, que amplificador de bajo tendra un gabinete metalico que oficia de jaula de Faraday (Blindaje contra los escapes electromagneticos), tu computadora tambien (Ya van 2 blindajes)
Los parlantes, son una historia mas complicada, el circuito magnetico siempre tiene perdidas
Yo en mi escritorio tengo una pequeña colección de imanes de neodimio (My, muy, muy potentes) y nunca me afectaron el monitor.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 15, 2007)

Si no me equivoco los metales ferrosos mas comunes protegen contra electromagnetismo pero no contra el magnetiso puro... o me equivoco...  


JV dijo:
Hay otros modos de protección? 
Si, cambiar a parlantes de neodimio, que son los usados por los parlantes de pc. 

Aparentemente esos serian mas inocuos.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2007)

Cualquier metal que interfiera con el recorrido del magnetismo alterno, lo debilita.
Para campos estaticos (Tipo terrestre) los ferromagneticos, lo debilitan y desvian.


----------



## JV (Dic 16, 2007)

No lo se a ciencia cierta, pero por lo que he visto es como si los imanes de neodimio tuvieran el campo magnetico mas compacto que los tradicionales. Un ejemplo son los imanes dentro de los discos rigidos, tienen un campo tremendamente fuerte, pero atrapan a unos pocos milimetros de distancia.

Buscando un poco del tema, vi unos relojes preparados para trabajar en zonas de magnetismo alto que tenian la caja echa en hierro dulce(bajo contenido de carbon), que permiten que las lineas de campo entren y fluyan a travez del cuerpo y continuen su camino.

Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2007)

Un estudio de la "Fogonazo University of Transilvania" indica que los imanes de neodimio son excelentes para reventarse los dedos, dale a alguien 2 imanes de estos y en no mucho rato se pegaran entre ellos machacandole los dedos.


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 30, 2007)

En cuanto a los discos no tienes que preocuparte por lo daños que tus parlantes puedan causarya que poseen una cubierta metalica muy gruesa la cual garantiza la proteccion de los datos..ademas como ya dijeron esta la cubierta de CPU que tambien es metalica..si deseas de todos lodos protegertu equipo del electromagnetismo de los imanes te recomiendo utilizar una cubierta de cobre para recubrir ya sea por dentro o por fuera el CPU el cual es muy utilizado en innumerables aplicaciones de informática...por ej en el armado de cables para redes...
No creo que tus parlasntes afecten a tu CPU o Monitor..si fueron diseñados para ser utilizados en computadoras no te preocupes no pasara absolutamente nada...


----------



## Manonline (Dic 30, 2007)

Segun me dijeron en la clase de Laboratorio de Fisica I, el magnetismo no se puede aislar...

me parecio raro, pero bueno... tal vez se pueda contrarrestrar

eso

salu2,
mano.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 30, 2007)

Hay dos soluciones, mira tu librito de fisica:

Una utilizar materiales paramagneticos o que se oponen al magnetismo como el aluminio

Crear un camino "facil" para el flujo de tal forma que Tu controlas la dispersion, tal y como funcionan los toroides.


----------

